# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας 2020 (Σάββατο 11 Ιανουαρίου, Γυμναστήριο Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου)

## Muscleboss

Αγαπητά μέλη και φίλοι του *Bodybuilding.gr*,

Σας προσκαλούμε όλους σε όμορφη εκδήλωση για την *Κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας* μας, όπως κάθε χρόνο στο *Γυμναστήριο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου, το Σάββατο 11 Ιανουαρίου στις 6μμ.*

Θα είναι χαρά μας να δούμε παλιούς και νέους φίλους από κοντά, να συζητήσουμε την επικαιρότητα σχετικά με το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα και να δοκιμάσουμε τη βασιλόπιτα του Bodybuilding.gr

Θα σας περιμένουμε!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως κάθε χρόνο έγινε πλέον θεσμός αυτη η εκδήλωση και σταθερά οικοδεσπότης ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος στο Ιστορικό Γυμναστήριό του , ευκαιρία και να γνωριστούμε και να τα πούμε απο κοντα με όσα μέλη μπορέσουν να έρθουν !! :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Για 5η συνεχόμενη χρονιά, η συνήθεια που έγινε λατρεία!  :01. Mr. Green: 


*2016 
*

*
2017*





*2018*




*2019*




Σας περιμένουμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα δώρα για τους τυχερούς που θα βρουν τα φλουριά στις πρωτοχρονιάτικες πίτες, θα προσφέρουν τα *X-Treme Stores* και τα *Bournazos Stores.*
Τους ευχαριστούμε ιδιαίτερα!
Σας περιμένουμε όλους , Σάββατο 11 Ιανουαρίου, στις 18:00!

----------


## psonara

Πλεον το εχουμε καθιερωσει σαν μια γιορτη και ανυπομονουμε να βρεθουμε με τα υπολοιπα μελη και ν ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις.ανυπομονουμε λοιπον...

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι ώρες πλησιάζουν για την κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του Bodybuilding.gr και του Γυμναστηρίου Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου & Bournazos Stores που έχει γίνει παράδοση τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Βάλτε το κέφι και την καλή διάθεση και εμείς αναλαμβάνουμε τα υπόλοιπα!

Σας περιμένουμε μετά τις 18:00 στο γυμναστήριο - Σύλλογος Διάπλαση Αθηνών, Τροίας 28, Κυψέλη.

See you!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Για άλλη μια χρονιά πραγματοποιήθηκε η κοπή Πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του Bodybuilding.gr σε συνδιοργάνωση με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο!
*
Σε μια βραδυά με την θερμή προσέλευση του κόσμου, παρευρέθησαν Αθλητές - βετεράνοι και ενεργοί- παράγοντες , άτομα του καλλιτεχνικού χώρου,  επιχειρηματίες,  φίλοι του αθλήματος και μέλη της ιστοσελίδας του Bodybuilding.gr 

Πέντε (5) οι τυχεροί που βρήκαν το φλουρί στις πίτες που κόπηκαν και παρέλαβαν τα δώρα από τους χορηγούς του event, X-treme Stores, Bournazos Stores & @Platimum Fitness - Γιάννης Αδαμόπουλος
*Σας ευχαριστούμε που μας τιμήσαμε με την παρουσία σας, καλή χρονιά!*






























*Θα ακολουθήσει πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό!
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ηταν τελεια πραγματικα σε ολα. Κ του χρονου ναμαστε ολοι καλα.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Άλλη μία όμορφη βραδιά στο γνωστό και ιστορικό στρατηγείο του ελληνικού bodybuilding,ακόμα μια χρονιά ανοίγει με την καθιερωμένη πλέον κοπή τις πίτας,εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά να έχουμε την υγεία μας και του χρόνου πρώτα ο Θεός να ξανακοψουμε την πίτα μας.   :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:

----------


## Fataoulas

Δε φανταζεστε τι νευρα ειχα χθες το βραδυ οταν ημουν στο πλοιο γυριζοντας σπιτι κ ειδα οτι προχθες ηταν η κοπη της πιτας.... κ ημουν Αθηνα το ΣΚ ρε γαμωτο...  :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ενα γρήγορο Photo-ρεπορτάζ!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ιδιαίτερη μνεία στα κορίτσια , που επιμελούνται κάθε χρονιά των εδεσμάτων και του καλλωπισμού του χώρου!* :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Levrone

Ρε τι όμορφοι που ειστε!!! Πραγματικά! 

Πόσο τέλειοι είστε! Μπράβο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εδω ήθελες να κάνεις διαχωρισμό αλλα πολύ σωστα κουμπάρε κομψά το γενίκευσες και εγω σε εκθέτω τώρα αλλα μεταξύ μας μεταξά  :01. Razz:  όμορφες ήθελες  να πείς  φαντάζομαι και οχι άδικα ,γιατι μας κόσμησαν ωραίες παρουσίες είναι η αλήθεια  :03. Thumb up: 
Πάντως όλα ήταν τέλεια και κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα  :08. Toast:

----------


## psonara

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους που βοηθησαν στην οργανωση της εκδηλωσης.Ηταν ολα υπεροχα και ο Πολυνεικος με το φακο στο χερι παραμονευε.Συγχαρητηρια και παλι.

----------


## Levrone

Ρε κουμπάρε τώρα πάω και γράφω κάτι και πας και με ξεφανερωνεις???? 
 :01. ROFL: 
Έψαχνα στις φωτογραφίες να βρω το Χρήστο , μεχρι που τον βρήκα!
Να ρωτήσω για το after ή να κάνω την πάπια?

----------


## Polyneikos

Σσσσσςςςς. Κάποιοι "εξαφανίστηκαν" και εντός του χώρου αλλά και μετά την βραδυά, έτσι ξαφνικά!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

Σε ποιον αναφερεται ρε παιδια αραγε ο φωτορεπορτερ Πολυνεικος;; :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Γιατρε μου εχεις δικιο...στην ομαδικη ημουν πισω κ ισα που διακρινεται μερος της καρκαλας μου :01. Mr. Green: 
Μονο με τη Λωρα μαζι με εβαλε ο Πολυνεικος....αλλα δε πειραζει ..μια κ καλη :01. Smile: .
Για το after Γιατρε μου...θα μαθεις μονο "κατιδιαν" :01. Razz: 
..Τπτ...ουτε για σουβλακι δε πηγαμε ...σπιτακια μας κατευθειαν :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

** Λωρα..εσυ μη φοβασαι τπτ ,εισαι πιο καθαρη κ αθωα κ απο περιστερα .
Μη τσιμπας στα κακοβουλα υπονοουμενα καποιων με νοσηρα μυαλα. :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω έφυγα ξαφνικα σαν τη σταχτοπούτα απο τον χορό ! Αφού τελείωσε όμως το έργο αλλα διαφορετικα θα καθόμουν για τα πιο οικογενειακα και μεταξύ μας , αλλα προέκυψε ένα εκτός προγράμματος ραντεβού επαγγελματικής φύσης , αλλα μετα απο αυτο κατευθείαν στο ξενοδοχείο στη ζεστούλα και θαλπωρή , μπιτζάμα σκούφο σαν τον Παπαγιαννόπουλο στις Ελληνικές ταινίες και περίμενα να με πάρει στην αγκαλιά του ο Μορφέας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ν ευχαριστήσω και εγώ όλους όσους μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους. Ήταν πραγματικά μια πολύ πετυχημένη εκδήλωση και η μεγαλύτερη σε συμμετοχή βασιλόπιτας που είχαμε ποτέ. 

Να 'μαστε καλά και του χρόνου!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μη τσιμπας στα κακοβουλα υπονοουμενα καποιων με νοσηρα μυαλα.


Δεν μιλώ..... λόγω της ημέρας :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

Χαχα...ο Πολυνεικος θα σκασει...αλλα ευτυχως λογω της ημερας διατηρει τη σιωπη του. :01. Razz: 
Εγω θαλω και τη φωτο που θα πηγαινε στον χωρισμο τον Πολυνεικο,οπως τοσο αστεια σχολιασε ο ιδιος... :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

Χρηστακο μου μαζι στις φωτογραφιες ειμαστε το αχτυπητο διδυμο αδιαμφισβητητα πλεον... :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο Πολυνέικος είναι αμέμπτου ηθικής αλλα παρεξηγήσιμος λόγω της ιδιότητάς του να κρατα τον πολύτιμο μαγικό φακό του του ΒΒ.GR όπου ελκύει  τις ωραίες κοπέλες να στηθούν (μπροστα στο φακό του εννοώ μη παρεξηγηθούν τα γραφόμενά μου ) για την καλύτερη δυνατη αποτύπωση στο φακό του , γιατι αυτη είναι και η ειδικότητα του ώς φωτογράφος , αλλιως θα πήγαινε σε γάμους και βαφτίσεις , αλλα δεν έχει εκπαίδευση για τετοια , αλλα για να αναδεικνύει τους μυς των αθλητών αλλα κυρίως τις καμπύλες των αθλητριών και μαζι μ αυτα αποθανατίζει και οικογενειακές στιγμές του φόρουμ όπως η κοπητηπιτα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ν ευχαριστήσω και εγώ όλους όσους μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους. Ήταν πραγματικά μια πολύ πετυχημένη εκδήλωση και η μεγαλύτερη σε συμμετοχή βασιλόπιτας που είχαμε ποτέ. 
> 
> Να 'μαστε καλά και του χρόνου!



Εμεις να σ ευχαριστησουμε Παναγιωτη που μας δινεις την ευκαιρια να συναντιομαστε σαυτον τον χωρο με αξιο οικοδεσποτη τον Σπυρο Μπουρναζο ,που τα ειχανε ολα μαζι με τους ανθρωπους του τοσο φροντισμενα κ πλουσιοπαροχα.
Πανω απ αυτο ομως ειναι η θετικη αυρα προς ολους ,που μας εκαναν να περασουμε τοσο ωραια. Μιλησα κ με πολλους φιλους που μερικους τους ηξερα απο παλια μονο απο φωτο φυσιογνωμικα κ μου δινεται η ευκαιρια τωρα χαρις στο site του BBgr
Να ξαναφερθω γιαυτον τον χωρο...εχει κατι το αορατο "ντοπαριστικο" εκει μεσα ,που αν δεν ειναι η καρδια του Ελληνικου BB....σιγουρα ειναι μερος της ψυχης του

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Και πάνω σ αυτο που ανεφερε ο Χρήστος να πω οτι έχω την εντύπωση οτι ήταν η πιο πετυχημένη εκδήλωση για την κοπή της πίτας , με περισσότερο κόσμο και ακόμη καλύτερο κλίμα και όσες φορες και να το πώ λίγες θα είναι ,ότι χάρη στην φιλοξενία στο χώρο αυτο του Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου και της ωραίας παρέας του περνάμε τόσο όμορφα κάθε φορά ! Αλλα αν δεν ήταν και ο Παναγιώτης με την ωραία έμπνευση του να δημιουργήσει αυτη τη σελίδα δεν θα ζούσαμε αυτές τις στιγμές
Πάντα χαμογελαστα και ευδιάθετα πρόσωπα που μας σκλαβώνουν με την φιλοξενία τους . Και του χρόνου να είμαστε γεροί :08. Toast:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

...Παμε τωρα σε ακρως ενδιαφεροντα,αποκαλυπτικα,διευκρινησεις κ λυσεις αποριων.....γιατρε για σενα δουλευω..μη μιλας :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 

Πολυνεικε;; ...λογω της ημερας; :01. Mr. Green:   η Λωρα σε γυρευει. Κατι επικινδυνο λεει κραταει για σενα στα χερια της ,,,,να προσεχεις κ να της εισαι γλυκος :02. Love:  παντα μαζι της ....για το καλο σου :01. Razz: 

Λωριτσα....κ βεβαια τους αποδειξαμε οτι ειμαστε ακτυπητο διδυμο εμεις ...κ ασε τους αλλους να λενε και ζηλευουν,,δε πειραζει :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz: 

Οσο για τον Ηλια γιατρε μου οφειλω να ομολογησω κ να αποκαταστησω τη ταξη για την φημη του κ την ακεραιοτητα του , οντως του προεκυψε ξαφνικη υποχρεωση επαγγελματικης φυσεως κ εξαφανιστηκε αθορυβως...αφου μας χαιρετησε βεβαια :01. Wink: 
Μετα βεβαια που λεει οτι γυρισε στη ζεστη θαλπωρη του ξενοδοχειου του , δεν εχουμε κανεναν λογο να αμφιβαλουμε  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ο Πολυνέικος είναι αμέμπτου ηθικής αλλα παρεξηγήσιμος λόγω της ιδιότητάς του να κρατα τον πολύτιμο μαγικό φακό του του ΒΒ.GR όπου ελκύει τις ωραίες κοπέλες να στηθούν (μπροστα στο φακό του εννοώ μη παρεξηγηθούν τα γραφόμενά μου ) για την καλύτερη δυνατη αποτύπωση στο φακό του , γιατι αυτη είναι και η ειδικότητα του ώς φωτογράφος , αλλιως θα πήγαινε σε γάμους και βαφτίσεις , αλλα δεν έχει εκπαίδευση για τετοια , αλλα για να αναδεικνύει τους μυς των αθλητών αλλα κυρίως τις καμπύλες των αθλητριών και μαζι μ αυτα αποθανατίζει και οικογενειακές στιγμές του φόρουμ όπως η κοπητηπιτα






> ...Παμε τωρα σε ακρως ενδιαφεροντα,αποκαλυπτικα,διευκρινησεις κ λυσεις αποριων.....γιατρε για σενα δουλευω..μη μιλας
> 
> Πολυνεικε;; ...λογω της ημερας;  η Λωρα σε γυρευει. Κατι επικινδυνο λεει κραταει για σενα στα χερια της ,,,,να προσεχεις κ να της εισαι γλυκος παντα μαζι της ....για το καλο σου
> 
> Λωριτσα....κ βεβαια τους αποδειξαμε οτι ειμαστε ακτυπητο διδυμο εμεις ...κ ασε τους αλλους να λενε και ζηλευουν,,δε πειραζει


Δεν υπάρχει υλικό ενοχοποιητικό για μένα, αντιθέτως κάποιους τους "ψαχναμε" κανα τεταρτάκι αλλά θα αξιοποιηθεί το υλικό από τις κάμερες :08. Turtle:  
Εγω ο κακομοίρης με έναν φακό γυρναγα όλη την ώρα, για τις ανάγκες του ρεπορτάζ  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## psonara

Αχ μωρε τον κακομοιρη με το βαρος του φακου :01. Razz: 
συγκινηθηκα τωρα :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Δεν υπάρχει υλικό ενοχοποιητικό για μένα, αντιθέτως κάποιους τους "ψαχναμε" κανα τεταρτάκι αλλά θα αξιοποιηθεί το υλικό από τις κάμερες 
> Εγω ο κακομοίρης με έναν φακό γυρναγα όλη την ώρα, για τις ανάγκες του ρεπορτάζ


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 




> Αχ μωρε τον κακομοιρη με το βαρος του φακου
> συγκινηθηκα τωρα


Εσυ σιγουρα τον εχεις παρεξηγησει τον Αντμας  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εσυ σιγουρα τον εχεις παρεξηγησει τον Μοντερατορα μας


Πλεκτάνες ντόπιων και ξένων κέντρων  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

Πως μπορουνε κάποιοι ρε Κώστα να κατηγορούν έναν αθωο;; Τι ταλέντο είναι αυτο;;;; :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ρίξε λάσπη, κάτι θα μείνει...Γνωστή τακτική αλλά ο admin δεν καταλαβαίνει! :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Γι αυτο εγω που τον θεωρώ αμέμπτου ηθικής τον Κώστα θα τον συνοδεύω στις αποστολές  θα κουβαλάω τον εξοπλισμό και θα στήνω τα μοντέλα αθλήτριες να αναδεικνύονται καλύτερα 
Και εσείς θα βλέπετε ότι σερβίρετε στο φόρουμ αποκλειστικά , για να μάθετε παλιόπαιδα  :01. Razz: 
Αφήστε που θα εκπαιδευτούμε για το άμεσο μέλλον στη ζωγραφικη σώματος και θα φοράμε και εκείνο το μπερέ σαν τούς μεγάλους ζωγράφους , μόνο που ο καμβάς μας θα είναι το γυμνό σώμα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι φωτογραφίες του event στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυστυχώς φέτος λόγω Covid-19 "έσπασε" η καθιερωμένη κοπή πίτας  πιτα που γινόταν.







> Για 5η συνεχόμενη χρονιά, η συνήθεια που έγινε λατρεία! 
> 
> 
> *2016
> *
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 131196
> *
> 2017*
> 
> ...





*Του χρόνου -πάλι- "We 'll be back! "*

----------


## Dim0s

και του χρόνου!

----------


## NASSER

Του χρόνου με υγεία. Θα λεχουμε έναν λόγο περισσότερο να βρεθούμε όλοι από κοντά  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν πειραζει Κωστα ...κ μονο που το ανεφερες καλο ηταν. Μας δοθηκε η ευκαιρια να δουμε τις προηγουμενες.  Παρηγορια στον "αρρωστο" :01. Neutral:

----------

